
RegExpress – A Diagrammatic JavaScript Regular Expression Creator - TessMyers
http://www.regexpress.io
======
etrinh
Cool project! I haven't seen the idea of drag and drop for building regex's
before. I could definitely see this being a helpful tool for people learning
regex. Some feedback:

1\. The railroad is the intended drag target but is really small, especially
compared to the other icons (giant trash can!). This makes it difficult to
drag onto, and it's not obvious that that's where you should drag the blocks.

2\. Black on brown (ie: railroad and trash can icons) is really hard to see.

3\. Highlighting of the matched word (where the "Write text here!" is) seems
to be pretty sporadic. It looks like highlighting only changes when the regex
changes. I expected to be able to change this field and have the highlight
update as I type.

4\. Doesn't seem like you can edit the middle of a string in the matching word
field (Try editing "Write text here!" to "Write _helpful_ text here!") The
cursor keeps jumping to the end of the string.

~~~
TessMyers
Bomb! Thanks for the feedback, etrinh. We'll work on incorporating that. You
definitely hit some of our UI problems right on the button.

------
polynickglot
Awesome! Definitely going to be using this the next time I need to create a
Reg Exp.

------
brybott
Where were was this when I needed it? Definitely bookmarking this one. Good
work.

------
spencer414
This is rad! Really well done.

